# Rye grass or weed or?



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Hi,

Located in Maine. Last year late spring (may/june) I had landscaping level a large area, add fill, top-soil and seed. They used scotts contractors mix. Had a lot of weeds (crabgrass, leafy weeds) in early summer and mid summer. After that I got some Drive XLR8 and other herbicides, knocked the weeds out (mid to late summer), then aerated, overseeded and fertilized in late summer early fall (september). I have a blend of TTTF and bluegrass from seed superstore that I overseeded with. After the overseed and aeration, the lawn looked amazing.

This spring has been pretty slow to green up. I have already fertilized (based on soil test kit) to adjust some N and K, and applied pre-emergent (scotts halts). I have lots of thin spots this spring, and as the grass started to green up and grow in the last few weeks I noticed what appeared to be weeds. Basically larger, stalkier grass looking plants. I thought originally it was the darned crabgrass, but thought it would be too early for that. Then I saw a few posts here indicating it could be annual rye that is popping up, and grows faster and lighter green than the TTTF and KBG.

Pictures below. Any thoughts on what this is, and what to do about it. I still haven't done my first mow. It seems like a lot to hand pull as was suggested for proper recourse to annual rye.


----------



## kdxkid (Jun 8, 2020)

Well - looking at some other threads and thinking this could actually be straw! The contractor definitely put straw over the seed.

So - is this going to come back every year? Any way to treat straw?


----------

